# Problem mit Notebook Acer Aspire 5520



## toby.k (3. September 2010)

Hi Leute,

habe ein Problem mit einem Acer Aspire 5520.
Das Notebook geht nach einiger Zeit immer aus. Das kuriose ist aber, dass wenn ich es dann wieder einschalte die Zeit, in der es aus geht, immer kürzer wird, bis es dann irgendwann sofort nach dem Anschalten wieder aus geht.
Lässt man das Notebook dann einen Tag stehen, geht es ca. wieder eine Stunde.

An was kann das liegen?

Hab schon die RAM Riegel getestet, aber egal welcher drin ist, das Phänomen ist das Gleiche.
Starten ohne Akku, nur mit Netzteil hab ich auch schon versucht - kein Erfolg. 
Lüfter und Kühler hab ich vom Staub befreit - kein Erfolg.

Hilfe!!!


----------



## Superwip (3. September 2010)

Wie geht es aus? Sieht es so aus als Wäre die Stromversorgung plötzlich unterbrochen, stürzt es ab (bluescreen, blackscreen) oder fährt es gar einfach heruner?

Versuch mal Prime 95+ Furmark um zu testen, ob es unter Last schlimmer wird, möglicherweise ist es ja Temperaturabhängig


----------



## toby.k (3. September 2010)

Es geht einfach aus, als ob man den Powerknopf 4 Sek drückt....
Ich komm nicht mal mehr ins Windows, dazu müsste ich das Notebook bestimmt 2 Tage stehen lassen^^


----------



## Superwip (3. September 2010)

hui, das klingt schlimm... möglicherweise ein Wackelkontakt? Wenn du noch Garantie hast solltest du sie nutzen


----------



## toby.k (3. September 2010)

Nee ist natürlich 1 Monat nach Garantie Ende kaputt gegangen...
Aber ist doch komisch, dass die Zeit in der es ausgeht immer kürzer wird oder?

Liegts also am Mainboard?


----------



## Superwip (3. September 2010)

> Liegts also am Mainboard?



Schwer zu sagen, wahrscheinlich



> Aber ist doch komisch, dass die Zeit in der es ausgeht immer kürzer wird oder?



na ja, Wackelkontakte werden oft schlechter

Verändert sich der Zustand wenn du das Notebook etwas rüttelst? Wenn ja würde das stark auf einen Wackelkontakt hindeuten


----------



## toby.k (3. September 2010)

nee da passiert nix...

aber wie gesagt, wenn ich es jetzt einen tag liegen lasse, gehts wieder ca. eine stunde...


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2010)

Kann auch irgendein Elko / Kondensator hin sein, so dass sich ganz simpel gesagt zuviel Strom "aufsammelt", dann geht es aus, und wenn es ne Weile aus war, hat sich der Strom wieder "abgebaut" ?  is halt schwer zu beurteilen, kann viele Gründe haben


----------

